# assited hatching of Frozen blasts



## pandora (Aug 15, 2003)

Peter

1.What are your thoughts on this? I. am 39 and have had 3 failed IVFs with good embies(one low chemical) no other factor involved (bar my age). the two blasts in question came from a batch of 6 which all made it to blast and the fresh cycle where we got the chemical so I am hopeful they will be the ones. My clinic (in the USA - SIRM LV) is happy to do AH on the basis it cant do any harm but other clinics do it as routine for frozen cycles (admittedly 3 day not 5/6) or older patients 

2.My clinic says embies that grow too fast are abnormal - by that I understand they mean greater than 10 cell day 3 - is that your experience? 

3. I have been ttc for some time and have heard may stories where day 3 txs fail repeatedly and the first blast tx works - our first chemical was a blast tx . Do some womens embies just do better when tx as blasts? We are using a fertile and experienced surrogate so uterine factors are unlikely. Statistcally our clinic says they get comparible results with 3 day tx as blast tx where the embies look good on day 3 (poorer day 3 embies making it to blast far better over all).

4.Mine tend to be 8-10 cell day 3 verring towards an av of 9 cell (is an odd number bad?) but grade 1 and 2 (1 being the best)

sorry to ask so many questions!!
Pandora


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

pandora said:


> Peter
> 
> 1.What are your thoughts on this? I. am 39 and have had 3 failed IVFs with good embies(one low chemical) no other factor involved (bar my age). the two blasts in question came from a batch of 6 which all made it to blast and the fresh cycle where we got the chemical so I am hopeful they will be the ones. My clinic (in the USA - SIRM LV) is happy to do AH on the basis it cant do any harm but other clinics do it as routine for frozen cycles (admittedly 3 day not 5/6) or older patients
> 
> ...


----------

